# beauty therapist work



## annajane128 (Dec 4, 2010)

hi, 
i will hopefully be moving to dubai in the new year, my other half has an engineering job sorted.
i am a fully qualified, and very experienced beauty therapist as was wondering if any one could give me an idea of the job availabilty in this field.
are there many western beauty therapists working there?
would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

In my 2+ years here, I've never actually met a Western beauty therapist. Most beauty therapists tend to be Fillipinos, who are paid a very low salary. I doubt that as a Westerner, you would be willing to work for that kind of wage. You should maybe try contacting some of the major hotel chains here but unless you come in as a manager, do not expect to earn more than you currently do.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The therapists in the UAE are largely Filipina or Thai, but there are a few Westerners too. You'd need a senior role in a high end organisation to make anything near the money you'd expect.

Spas and salons are a huge market in the UAE, so it's worth contacting a few places to ask about senior/management roles.

Good luck.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Or you could always work independently, doing a visiting service maybe? How about getting groups of ladies together for a "nail party" or similar?

Just thinking outside the square...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Or you could always work independently, doing a visiting service maybe? How about getting groups of ladies together for a "nail party" or similar?
> 
> Just thinking outside the square...


Possible, but there is always the issue of having a trade licence and premises...

-


----------

